# Linux java comm api, bekomm es nicht hin!



## RadeonX (24. Juli 2006)

hallo leute,
Mein System Suse linux 10.1 und java 1.5.
ich bin echt am ende. Würd gern die comm api zum laufen zu bringen aber es geht einfach nicht.
Hab mir das RxTX Packet gezocken und alles in die richtigen Ordner kopiert............nun wollte ich es mit unter Eclipse ein Bsp testen aber immer gleich gleiche mist.


javax.comm:  Can't find javax.comm.properties!

java.io.IOException: javax.comm: platform driver class name = null
                     (Check 'driver' property in javax.comm.properties)

	at javax.comm.CommPortIdentifier.loadDriver(CommPortIdentifier.java:244)
	at javax.comm.CommPortIdentifier.<clinit>(CommPortIdentifier.java:109)
	at SerialDemo$ConfigurationPanel.listPortChoices(SerialDemo.java:611)
	at SerialDemo$ConfigurationPanel.<init>(SerialDemo.java:488)
	at SerialDemo.<init>(SerialDemo.java:134)
	at SerialDemo.main(SerialDemo.java:81)
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: isSessionActive
	at com.sun.comm.SunrayInfo.isSessionActive(Native Method)
	at com.sun.comm.Portmapping.registerCommPorts(Portmapping.java:155)
	at com.sun.comm.Portmapping.refreshPortDatabase(Portmapping.java:100)
	at javax.comm.CommPortIdentifier.<clinit>(CommPortIdentifier.java:138)
	at SerialDemo$ConfigurationPanel.listPortChoices(SerialDemo.java:611)
	at SerialDemo$ConfigurationPanel.<init>(SerialDemo.java:488)
	at SerialDemo.<init>(SerialDemo.java:134)
	at SerialDemo.main(SerialDemo.java:81)

Wobei die neues version von Rxtx die javax.comm.properties nicht mehr braucht.
Hat es jemand mal zum laufen bekommen? wenn ja biite um hilfe das ist echt nervig.............

gruss und vielen dank


----------



## RadeonX (29. Juli 2006)

hmm wirklich keiner Erfahrung mit?

na ja schade auch..................


----------



## Thomas Darimont (29. Juli 2006)

Hallo!



> javax.comm:  Can't find javax.comm.properties!


Du solltest die Datei javax.comm.properties auch in ein Verzeichnis legen, dass im Classpath drin steht...



> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: isSessionActive


...lässt darauf schließen dass die native Bibliothek (unter Linux xxxxx.so) nicht gefunden werden kann. Füg den Pfad zu der entsprechenden RXTXxxxxx.so Bibliothek zur Umgebungsvariable LD_LIBRARY_PATH hinzu.

Weiterhin solltest du darauf achten, dass du unter Linux die COM Ports nur dann verwenden kannst wenn der User unterdem der Java Prozess läuft die entsprechenden Zugriffsrechte darauf hat UND kein anderes Programm (Daemon) derzeit die COM-Ports für sich beansprucht/benutzt oder explizit sperrt.

Gruß Tom


----------



## RadeonX (29. Juli 2006)

hi Thomas,
erstmal besten dank für eine antwort.
Die javax.comm.properties ist meine aktuelen java sdk path.........................also verstehe ich schon mal nicht warum er es nicht  gefunden wird, obwohl es da ist.

Das mit der Umgebungsvariable LD_LIBRARY_PATH werd ich naher mal versuchen.
gruss


----------

